

The home screen is your digital living room - kine
http://blog.zackshapiro.com/the-home-screen-as-your-digital-living-room

======
miketannenbaum
I see what you're saying here -- but I've always thought a home screen should
be so much more than a collection of apps.

I see it as an opportunity to present myself with all the information I need
(granted I have iOS, so I can't do that).

When I open a phone I want to be able to see my calendar, weather, important
tasks, messages and things that help me automate my life.

Apps are secondary to relevant information.

Happy to explore this further -- I actually think about the ideal home screen
a lot.

